# French language in mexico city?



## Bishy (Feb 26, 2011)

Dear All,

I recently finished my advance level in French Language here in Geneva. I will be moving to Mexico city next month. I honestly dont want to lose this language as I have invested huge amount of time and money in it. Are there some French speaking people or clubs etc? Although I am not native french speaker but I can be a very good teacher, is it easy to find someone who would like to learn French. I just want to have the opportunity of keep practicing it.

Thanks


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Check out the Alianza Francés for classes, cultural activities, and perhaps contacts.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Bishy said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I recently finished my advance level in French Language here in Geneva. I will be moving to Mexico city next month. I honestly dont want to lose this language as I have invested huge amount of time and money in it. Are there some French speaking people or clubs etc? Although I am not native french speaker but I can be a very good teacher, is it easy to find someone who would like to learn French. I just want to have the opportunity of keep practicing it.
> 
> Thanks


French and English are languages prized among the upper-middle class and well-educated in Mexico City. The suggestion of seeking out the Alliance Francaise is a good one. While my French wife and I live in Chiapas and Jalisco and not Mexico City, I can assure you after ten years retired in Mexico that there will be lots of French speaking people with whom you can associate and many will belong to French oriented social groups. Do not worry about your language skills going sour in this magnificent and cosmopolitan megalopolis. You are lucky to be going to a place that is among the world´s great cities. It is a bit anarchic but you´ll get used to that.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Hound Dog said:


> French and English are languages prized among the upper-middle class and well-educated in Mexico City. The suggestion of seeking out the Alliance Francaise is a good one. While my French wife and I live in Chiapas and Jalisco and not Mexico City, I can assure you after ten years retired in Mexico that there will be lots of French speaking people with whom you can associate and many will belong to French oriented social groups. Do not worry about your language skills going sour in this magnificent and cosmopolitan megalopolis. You are lucky to be going to a place that is among the world´s great cities. It is a bit anarchic but you´ll get used to that.


There is an Alliance Francaise in Mexico and many people who speak French. You will find out that many people of the upper classes speak French.
I live in Mexico and I have more oportunity to speak French here than I did in the US.
Brigitte


----------



## Bishy (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks ALL. You saved my day. I was going to take an exam here and now I found out that I can take the same exam there for much cheaper  Thanks again.


----------

